# IFBB Pro Frank "Texas Tornado" Roberson's new gym



## MsGuns (May 21, 2010)

*Ultimate Weight Loss and Personal Training Center in Houston...*

*I attended his open house Thursday nite.*
*- tour of the 2 story home gym (Nice set up)*
*- good food*
*- live music*
*- free massage*
*- a few vendors*
*- free Tshirt*
*- free training session *

*Frank told me he will be competing at the Houston Pro show.*

*Once of his clients was featured in this month's Health and Fitness Mag for his transformation.*


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2010)

Sounds like a great open house, MsGuns!*






Frank winning the 2003 NPC Nationals

Contest Record
*1992
Teen  Nationals - NPC, Light-HeavyWeight, 2nd

 1999
Junior  Nationals - NPC, Light-HeavyWeight, 2nd
Musclemania,  HeavyWeight, 2nd

 2002
Nationals  - NPC, HeavyWeight, 4th

 2003
Nationals  - NPC, HeavyWeight, 1st
Texas  State Championships - NPC, Super-HeavyWeight, 2nd
USA  Championships - NPC, Super-HeavyWeight, 8th

 2004
Show  of Strength Pro Championship - IFBB, 11th

 2005
Arnold  Classic - IFBB, 13th
Europa  Supershow - IFBB, 8th
Ironman  Pro Invitational - IFBB, 14th
Olympia  Wildcard Showdown - IFBB, 4th
Toronto  Pro Invitational - IFBB, 16th

 2006
Europa  Supershow - IFBB, 14th
Montreal  Pro Championships - IFBB, 13th
San  Francisco Pro Invitational - IFBB, 14th

 2007
New  York Pro Championships - IFBB, 13th

 2010
Phoenix  Pro - IFBB, Open, 13th
*


Frank "Tiny" Roberson*


----------



## MsGuns (May 24, 2010)

*It was, hung out w/ him again tonight...*
*Some great things will be coming to Houston.*


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2010)

^Cool. Sounds great, Drex!


----------

